# How to disinfect large branches?



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

So new viv on order for my Royal and I'm wanting to use branches I have in abundance in my garden. Got a lovely one, but at a good 4.5ft long, how on earth do I soak it 😬 

Any ideas (we don't have a bath )?


----------



## NickN (11 mo ago)

Well, for what it's worth, an experienced keeper and breeder's advice to me when I wanted to set up one of my first vivariums with "wild-caught" branches in rather than the over-priced reptile store-bought ones, was basically not to worry about it at all, and that any decently clean, non-rotting and dry branch should be good to use as is.
Which I followed and seemingly to no ill effects.
He used long screws through the outside of the vivarium into the end of the branch to hold them - I prefer to use B&Q Miniflo End Stop Brackets inside the viv as the branches can then be easily lifted out when cleaning.

If you really did want to try and clean it up a bit though, perhaps a spray all over with F10 and hose off, leave to dry in the sunshine for a day or two?


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

NickN said:


> Well, for what it's worth, an experienced keeper and breeder's advice to me when I wanted to set up one of my first vivariums with "wild-caught" branches in rather than the over-priced reptile store-bought ones, was basically not to worry about it at all, and that any decently clean, non-rotting and dry branch should be good to use as is.
> Which I followed and seemingly to no ill effects.
> He used long screws through the outside of the vivarium into the end of the branch to hold them - I prefer to use B&Q Miniflo End Stop Brackets inside the viv as the branches can then be easily lifted out when cleaning.
> 
> If you really did want to try and clean it up a bit though, perhaps a spray all over with F10 and hose off, leave to dry in the sunshine for a day or two?


I'd feel happier if I could disinfect them. I'd thought about giving them a good spray and then wrapping in bin bags for 24hrs. Then I'd rinse them and leave them to dry. 

For fixing them, I'm definitely looking towards something that allows easy removal. Thankfully, once the new viv arrives, I can take time in getting it set up as my Royal is not fully grown and has a good amount of space in current viv that's 3ft x 2ft x 2ft. I'm looking forward to decorating it.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

NickN said:


> Well, for what it's worth, an experienced keeper and breeder's advice to me when I wanted to set up one of my first vivariums with "wild-caught" branches in rather than the over-priced reptile store-bought ones, was basically not to worry about it at all, and that any decently clean, non-rotting and dry branch should be good to use as is.
> Which I followed and seemingly to no ill effects.
> He used long screws through the outside of the vivarium into the end of the branch to hold them - I prefer to use B&Q Miniflo End Stop Brackets inside the viv as the branches can then be easily lifted out when cleaning.
> 
> If you really did want to try and clean it up a bit though, perhaps a spray all over with F10 and hose off, leave to dry in the sunshine for a day or two?


Seconded.


----------



## Helvetica (Mar 20, 2017)

Just to agree with above, I use branches from local woods and don't worry about disinfecting them at all. The only thing to be mindful of is pesticides/herbicides etc, so don't choose wood from the edges of farmed fields or gardens where any of those chemicals have been used. 
With the wood just look to avoid pine (especially fresh) as that can cause significant issues for your animal. 
Otherwise, there aren't any parasites for your animal in the great British outdoors, so crack on


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

All branches are coming from my own garden as we have loads of trees (lucky enough to have a 1/3rd of an acre garden. Predominantly oaks, but also beech, silver birch ( won't use as high sap) and apple. 
We've recently had to take down a red maple that was dead, but the bigger branch I'm using is beech. 
Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## MataLeo (Jul 12, 2016)

I've had branches from a local, unpolluted woodland in my BRB's viv for a couple years now without instance. Fresh cut, scrub them with a brush (reducing mold and removing any inverts I might not want in my viv), dosed in boiling water (probably not needed) then into the viv. Not had any issues.

List of safe and unsafe trees.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

I've scrubbed branch in a reptile safe disinfectant, rinsed and allowed to dry. Any sharp bits etc have been sanded off. 
Actually really pleased I did scrubbed it with the colour of the water coming off, plus the branch now looks way nicer 🙂
That's the big one done, rest will be easy.


----------

